# Request for advice



## manito2000 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello brothers,

I'm looking to get some advice regarding a leadership question in the local church. Would you be open to corresponding via e-mail? I'd like to get some perspective.

For your info, this is a small, mainly hispanic bilingual SBC congregation.


----------

